# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > محیط توسعه (IDE) دلفی >  delphi xe8

## golbafan

سلام
شرکت امبارکادرو همینجوری داره نسخه جدید میده بیدون :لبخند گشاده!: 

اینبار RAD Studio XE8::
قراربود توی این نسخه برنامه نویسی برای ویندوز فون هم ارائه بشه که فکر کنم هنوز نشده

لینک دانلود:

http://uploadboy.com/ljytb7ymqanc.html
http://uploadboy.com/02x8ekfy1inn.html
http://uploadboy.com/rb4ddmbq3f96.html
http://uploadboy.com/vg2e4ww0c9q4.html
http://uploadboy.com/ofrjxy9ocvmn.html
http://uploadboy.com/30hh1l2c8fkk.html
http://uploadboy.com/whtzmyrsc5yx.html
http://uploadboy.com/3sxh0bptawub.html
http://uploadboy.com/8y2a9wxhsui0.html
http://uploadboy.com/empxrgkadmzk.html

----------


## BORHAN TEC

با سلام،



> قراربود توی این نسخه برنامه نویسی برای ویندوز فون هم ارائه بشه که فکر کنم هنوز نشده


بعید میدونم که این موضوع درست باشه.  :چشمک:  قبلاً قرار بود که پشتیبانی از WinRT به عمل بیاد ولی بنا به دلایلی نشد چرا که در این خصوص مایکروسافت سیاست کثیفی رو به کار برده. قبلاً مطلبی در این خصوص توسط آقای Allen Bauer (یکی از اعضای اصلی تیم دلفی) منتشر شد که خیلی جنجالی بود و هنوز هم هست! این هم از متن مربوط به این مطلب:
http://www.delphitools.info/2012/08/...in-delphi-xe3/

البته اینطور که مشخصه مایکروسافت قراره که از برنامه های اندرویدی پشتیبانی کنه که لینک مقاله مربوطه در زیر قرار داده شده، البته نمیدونم که واقعاً این اتفاق میفته(یا افتاده) یا نه.
http://www.zdnet.com/article/microso...e-the-app-gap/

موفق باشید...

----------


## بهروز عباسی

> با سلام،
> 
> بعید میدونم که این موضوع درست باشه.  قبلاً قرار بود که پشتیبانی از WinRT به عمل بیاد ولی بنا به دلایلی نشد چرا که در این خصوص مایکروسافت سیاست کثیفی رو به کار برده. قبلاً مطلبی در این خصوص توسط آقای Allen Bauer (یکی از اعضای اصلی تیم دلفی) منتشر شد که خیلی جنجالی بود و هنوز هم هست! این هم از متن مربوط به این مطلب:
> http://www.delphitools.info/2012/08/...in-delphi-xe3/
> 
> البته اینطور که مشخصه مایکروسافت قراره که از برنامه های اندرویدی پشتیبانی کنه که لینک مقاله مربوطه در زیر قرار داده شده، البته نمیدونم که واقعاً این اتفاق میفته(یا افتاده) یا نه.
> http://www.zdnet.com/article/microso...e-the-app-gap/
> 
> موفق باشید...


سلام
شاهین جان سیاست کثیف چیه (چقدر خشن)؟  :قهقهه:  خب کار خوبی میکنن .

----------


## jst

دوستان اگر نصب کردن دلفی xe8 رو آیا مشکل فارسی در فایرمانکی و موبایل حل شده یا نه ؟

----------


## azarsoft

RAD Studio XE8 Introduces Over 20 New Serious Productivity Features

New coding enhancements include code refactoring, live syntax checking, metrics, structural code highlighting, parenthesis matching, flow control highlighting, and code analysis. It all adds up to a more productive developer and to help better understand team productivity and code quality.

    New! Project Statistics provides developers with a clear picture of team productivity with activity tracking.
    New! Clipboard History keeps a record of clipboard contents so developers can paste content previously copied.
    New! Multi-Paste Support performs the same paste operation on multiple source code lines at once.
    New! Modeless and Context-Sensitive Refactoring support which includes: renaming variables, classes, field and properties, inlining, introducing and splitting local variables, removing unused variables, eliminating with statements, extracting methods, adding parameters, and moving classes to a different unit (Object Pascal language only).
    New! Stack Bookmarks improves code navigation.
    New! Parenthesis Matching provides a visual queue to keep code clear.
    New! Flow Control Highlighting provides visual representation of flow jumps in code directly in the editor.
    New! Structural Highlighting
    New! Code Navigation Toolbar places classes and methods into a drop down box for easy in-code navigation (Object Pascal language only).
    New! Smart Keys and Smart Symbol Search (Object Pascal language only)
    New! Code Analysis tracks code quality with several code statistics like length parameters, nested statements, and cyclomatic complexity (Object Pascal language only).

----------


## BORHAN TEC

> دوستان اگر نصب کردن دلفی xe8 رو آیا مشکل فارسی در فایرمانکی و موبایل حل شده یا نه ؟


من نصب نکردم ولی اطلاع دارم که هنوز حل نشده :(

----------


## hadisalahi2

میشه یک کمک از امکانات جدیدش توضیح بدید
آیا امکانات جدیدیش اونقد هستش که از XE7 بریم به XE8?

----------


## Valadi

با سلام
نسخه جديد دلفي XE8 رانصب كردم اما عليرغم امكاناتي كه اضافه شده اما مشكل RTL پابرجاست و زبان فارسي ساپورت نمي كند البته شو مسيج مشكلي نداره

----------


## hadisalahi2

خوب مثلا چه امکاناتی اضافه شده؟

----------


## meisam61

با سلام و تشكر فراوان از شما
خواستم بپرسم پسورد فايل‌ها چيست؟

با سپاس

----------


## golbafan

پسوردش مشخص نیست؟؟؟

در ضمن من هنوز از *xe4* استفاده میکنم
بنظرم بعدی ها فقط حجم بیشتری رو اشغال میکنند !
فکر کنم بخاطر ماژول اندروید باشه

----------


## Mori Bone

یا این آی دی ای میشه واسه سی پلاس هم کد زد. آخه توی یه آموزش دیدم داشت تو این برنامه به صورت ویژوال واسه سی پلاس برنامه میساخت. آیا اینقدر کامل هست(برای سی پلاس) که دانلودش کنم. آیا بعده دانلود برای اینکه با سی پلاس توش کد بزنم باید براش پلاگین دان کنم؟

البته درباره آخرین نسخه یعنی xe8 سوالم رو پرسیدم

----------


## golbafan

> یا این آی دی ای میشه واسه سی پلاس هم کد زد. آخه توی یه آموزش دیدم داشت تو این برنامه به صورت ویژوال واسه سی پلاس برنامه میساخت. آیا اینقدر کامل هست(برای سی پلاس) که دانلودش کنم. آیا بعده دانلود برای اینکه با سی پلاس توش کد بزنم باید براش پلاگین دان کنم؟
> 
> البته درباره آخرین نسخه یعنی xe8 سوالم رو پرسیدم



نسخه های مختلف دلفی شامل C++‎ builder هستند که بسیار قوی تر اون چیزیه که تصور میکنید

----------


## mhaddadian

باسلام
ببخشید چند سوال دارم. اگه کسی جواب بده ممنون میشم.
1- نسخه دلفی xe8 که لینکهای آن بالا گذاشته شده مربوط به ویندوز است یا ios ؟
2- با پاسکال کار میکند یا سی؟
3- با نصب کامل آن میتوان برای اندروید کامپایل کرد؟ من نسخه دیگری که در sof98 گذاشته شده بود (حدود 3 گیگ) دانلود کردم متاسفانه روی کامپایل برای اندروید ارور میده. به نظر میرسه حجم این لینکهای گذاشته شده خیلی بیشتره.
لطفا راهنمایی کنید.
باتشکر

----------


## golbafan

1 - ویندوز
2 - هر دو
3- بله

----------


## jst

> باسلام
> ببخشید چند سوال دارم. اگه کسی جواب بده ممنون میشم.
> 1- نسخه دلفی xe8 که لینکهای آن بالا گذاشته شده مربوط به ویندوز است یا ios ؟
> 2- با پاسکال کار میکند یا سی؟
> 3- با نصب کامل آن میتوان برای اندروید کامپایل کرد؟ من نسخه دیگری که در sof98 گذاشته شده بود (حدود 3 گیگ) دانلود کردم متاسفانه روی کامپایل برای اندروید ارور میده. به نظر میرسه حجم این لینکهای گذاشته شده خیلی بیشتره.
> لطفا راهنمایی کنید.
> باتشکر


مشکل کامپایل در اندورید مربو به تنظیمات شما می باد که با کمی جستجو در اینترنت و البته در همین سایت می تونید مشکل رو حل کنید .لازم به ذکر هست که کمی مشکل در بحث فارسی وجود داشت که با تلاش دوستان در همین انجمن حل شد . می توانید به بخش برنامه نویسی موبایل تاپیک دلفی مراجعه فرمایید

----------

